# JSP: Datei  lokal speichern



## lensi (2. Mrz 2010)

Hallo.
Ich  benutze  ein  Tomcat (Server ) um eine JSP  Datei vom lokalen Rechern aufzurufen.Die JSP  Datei  soll  mir einen Datei  erstellen  und die Datei  wieder auf den lokalen Rechner speichern.

Ist  es möglich  einen Datei vom Server (tomcat) im lokalem Verzeichnis zu erstellen,  also  ein FileWrite vom  Server zum lokalen Verzeichnis? Mir ist  klar das  mit FileWrite nicht geht , aber es muß  doch  eine  möglichkeit geben oder ???

Gruß  Lensi


----------



## FArt (2. Mrz 2010)

> Ich benutze ein Tomcat (Server ) um eine JSP Datei vom lokalen Rechern aufzurufen.Die JSP Datei soll mir einen Datei erstellen und die Datei wieder auf den lokalen Rechner speichern.


Das ist eine etwas seltsame Anforderung... zumindest so formuliert.



> aber es muß doch eine möglichkeit geben oder


Nein, warum?

Was willst du eigentlich machen? Vermutlich gibt es dafür eine Lösung, die mit HTTP funktioniert.


----------



## homer65 (2. Mrz 2010)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit per Servlet eine Dateiausgabe zu erstellen, die der Browser downloaden kann. Das erfordert aber einen manuellen Eingriff des Benutzers.


----------

